# '48 Columbia rebuild



## ian (Oct 6, 2020)

Well, I'm starting to rebuild my '48 Columbia girls 24 inch bike. I have most of the needed parts to complete this( Thanks to Gordon from The Cabe! ) and I plan to take my time
and explore this old piece of American iron. I just am waiting for the bearings and cones for the crankset and the stem bolt and wedge for the bars.
This is gonna be a fun project for me. Woooohooooo!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 6, 2020)

You must have lots of time your hands. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ian (Oct 6, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> You must have lots of time your hands. Keep up the good work.



Haha. Life is good....especially if you are retired. Such as myself!


----------



## ian (Oct 7, 2020)

Got the housepaint off the rims and the ND hubs cleaned and greased. Now I just have to get the rest of the parts and go for a ride.  I'm not sure if I'll paint the rims or leave them scruffy.


----------

